# Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. April 2010)

*Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen


----------



## DaStash (26. April 2010)

*Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

Jawoll, endlich wird dieses Thema mal gesondert behandelt.  Ist schon gekauft. Ich hätte auch gerne zukünftig mehr Infos darüber!

MfG


----------



## Z28LET (26. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

Ich bestelle es mir auch,
hab ich schon länger drauf gewartet.
Fand den Beitrag in der normalen PCGH zum Thema Mini PCs schon ziemlich gut, aber halt zu kurz.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

Deshalb ja auch das Sonderheft.


----------



## Z28LET (26. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

Deswegen find ich es auch besonders gut!


----------



## euMelBeumel (26. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

Dann werde ich wohl dem Kiosk meines Vertrauens mal wieder einen Besuch abstatten


----------



## Kreisverkehr (26. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

Inwieweit wird AMD bei den Mini-PCs berücksichtigt? Ist das ganze Spezial im Grunde nur über Intel, oder wird versucht überall ne Alternative zu präsentieren? Auch wenns nur gefühlte drei AMD-Mini-ITX-Boards gibt, würden genau diese mich interessieren.

Aber alleine schon die Netzteile als Alternative zu den ATX-"Monstern" und günstige Mini-Gehäuse wären was für mich, wie schauts denn damit aus?


----------



## Daniel_M (26. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Inwieweit wird AMD bei den Mini-PCs berücksichtigt? Ist das ganze Spezial im Grunde nur über Intel, oder wird versucht überall ne Alternative zu präsentieren?



Ja, natürlich wird AMD als Alternative präsentiert. 




Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Auch wenns nur gefühlte drei AMD-Mini-ITX-Boards gibt, würden genau diese mich interessieren.



Eigentlich gibt es nur ein wirklich spannendes Mini-ITX-AM3-Board und das ist natürlich drin.




Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Aber alleine schon die Netzteile als Alternative zu den ATX-"Monstern" und günstige Mini-Gehäuse wären was für mich, wie schauts denn damit aus?



Kleine Netzteile werden ebenfalls vorgestellt - sogar Pico-Netzteile.


----------



## DaStash (26. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*



PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Eigentlich gibt es nur ein wirklich spannendes Mini-ITX-AM3-Board und das ist natürlich drin.


Und welches ist das? 

MfG


----------



## Kreisverkehr (26. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*



PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich wird AMD als Alternative präsentiert.
> [...]
> Eigentlich gibt es nur ein wirklich spannendes Mini-ITX-AM3-Board und das ist natürlich drin.



Schade, dass keine weitere Alternative gibt. Bei einem war doch die Leistungsaufnahme recht hoch, mir sind aber_ irgendwie_ die entsprechenden Details entfallen...​ 


PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Kleine Netzteile werden ebenfalls vorgestellt - sogar Pico-Netzteile.



Sehr gut, also ist die Ausgabe für mich interessant, super.


----------



## Daniel_M (26. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*



DaStash schrieb:


> Und welches ist das?
> 
> MfG




Sapphire IPC-AM3DD785G, 785G (Sockel-AM3, dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (52031-01-40R) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online


----------



## iGreggy (26. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

Cool, da werde ich diese Woche mal zuschlagen und das Heft kaufen. Möchte eh was kleines-feines bauen, da wird das eine große Hilfe bei der Auswahl sein.

Grüße


----------



## DaStash (26. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*



PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Sapphire IPC-AM3DD785G, 785G (Sockel-AM3, dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (52031-01-40R) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online


Vielen Dank! 

MfG


----------



## Falcony6886 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

Super Sache, dass Heft ist gekauft! 

So ein HTPC ist in der heutigen Zeit mit Full-HD-TV's echt eine gelungene und leistungsstarke Alternative zu einem reinen Blu-Ray Player und der guten, alten Stereoanlage!

Echt klasse, dass ihr dazu ein Sonderheft bringt!


----------



## Steff456 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

genau dann, wenn ich mir gerade einen Zusammengestellt haben, kommt so ein guide. trotzdem prima! bitte mir CPU Towerkühlern für mATX Gehäuse!!


----------



## Rolk (26. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

Das Heft ist so gut wie gekauft. Für mich ist es zwar eigentlich auch schon zu spät, aber optimieren kann man immer.


----------



## JohnnyPrez (26. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

Bloß gut, dass ich mit dem Bau des HTPCs für meinen Vater noch gewartet habe. Jetzt kommt erst mal die Designer Wohnwand von DeRosa aus der Schweiz und sobald ich mich dem vorbestellten Heft durch bin, wird vsl. ein Mini-Rechner von Lian Li herhalten.  Lian Li, ich bette eure Optik an.


----------



## deftones (26. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

Ich muss sagen ich habe den Rechner so zusammen gebaut,* bei mir war der  Prozessorlüfter für den* *i5-750 nicht zu gebrauchen hatte 70°C nix  46°C*, selbst bei vollen 1600rpm und ohne gehäuse habe ich ihn unter Prime95 nicht auf 46°C, bei mir lief der im idel schon bei 43°C und es waren nur 22°C Raumtemp. (Habe die mitgeliefte Wärmeleitpaste und die MX-1 probiert beide waren nur 2°C auseinander)

Und als ich den auch 3Ghz gebraucht habe war der innerhalb von 10s auf über 70°C.  

Der Big Shuriken für mich klar unterdemensioniert oder ihr habt ein anderes Model als ich bekommen.

*Werde bei meinem Kumpel wo ich den Rechner am Wochenende gabastelt habe jetzt den**Noctua NH-C12P  SE14* ( Noctua NH-C12P SE14 (Sockel 775/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland ) einbauen kostet zwar 55€ das teil aber dem Vertraue ich mehr als der enttäuschenden Leistung von dem Scythe.
*
Fazit: Braucht man so ein Heft??
* 
P.S. Gehäuse ist von LainLi Lian Li PC-V351B schwarz aber ob mit oder ohne Gehäuse die Temperatur vom Quadcore war ******* 67-70°C, auch beim 3dmark 06 CPU-Test


----------



## Daniel_M (27. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*



deftones schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen ich habe den Rechner so zusammen gebaut,* bei mir war der  Prozessorlüfter für den* *i5-750 nicht zu gebrauchen hatte 70°C nix  46°C*, selbst bei vollen 1600rpm und ohne gehäuse habe ich ihn unter Prime95 nicht auf 46°C, bei mir lief der im idel schon bei 43°C und es waren nur 22°C Raumtemp. (Habe die mitgeliefte Wärmeleitpaste und die MX-1 probiert beide waren nur 2°C auseinander)
> 
> Und als ich den auch 3Ghz gebraucht habe war der innerhalb von 10s auf über 70°C.
> 
> Der Big Shuriken für mich klar unterdemensioniert oder ihr habt ein anderes Model als ich bekommen.




Hallo,

leider schreibst du nicht, welchen PC du meinst - wir haben mehrere Eigenbau-Anleitungen im Sonderheft. 




deftones schrieb:


> P.S. Gehäuse ist von LainLi Lian Li PC-V351B schwarz aber ob mit oder ohne Gehäuse die Temperatur vom Quadcore war ******* 67-70°C, auch beim 3dmark 06 CPU-Test




Eigenartig: In dem Sonderheft ist kein Artikel, bei dem ein i5-750 ist den PC-V351B von Lian-Li gebaut wird. Auf welchen Artikel beziehst du dich nun?


Überhaupt wundert mich: Das Sonderheft kommt erst am 28.04. in den Handel, wie kannst du bereits am 26.04. eine Eigenbauanleitung aus dem Sonderheft exakt nachgebaut haben, wo doch bisher erst eine kurze und nicht ganz vollständige Leseprobe online ist? - und dann auch noch mit einem anderen Gehäuse...





deftones schrieb:


> * Fazit: Braucht man so ein Heft??*


Was du hier formulierst, ist kein Fazit, sondern lediglich eine Frage - zur Info für dich: "Ein Fazit [...] ist eine wertende Zusammenfassung, in der meistens ein Ergebnis präsentiert wird und daraus Schlussfolgerungen gezogen werden." (Wiki)


Dennoch möchte ich dir deine Frage beantwort:

Wenn man sich für kleine PCs interessiert und den derzeit wahrscheinlich größten verfügbaren Testteil mit Produkten für Mini-PCs sowie Anregungen und Praxistipps für den Eigenbau sucht, dann lohnt sich unser aktuelles Sonderheft.

Dort erfährt man übrigens auch, wie man den i5-750 richtig kühlt und welches Gehäuse sich eignet...


----------



## Manny G. (27. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

Brauch ich!


----------



## X Broster (27. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

Auf so ein Sonderheft habe ich gewartet. AMD als Alternative zu erwähnen find ich übrings klasse.

Bei meinem Zeitschriftenhändlern gibt es irgendwie nur die Sonderausgaben von euch. Wenigstens habe ich dieses Mal weniger Mühe mit der Beschaffung.

Wird gekauft.


----------



## jobo (27. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

naja Mini-Pcs sind nicht mein falll aber könnte intereessant sein.


----------



## TempestX1 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

Na toll. Das Sonderheft gibts bei uns weit und breit nicht. Hab extra mehrere Kiosks abgeklappert.
Somit kostet mich das Heft wohl 7,99 Euro weil 2 Euro für den Versand drauf gehen  (laut Text)

Find ich nicht so doll.


----------



## kmf (29. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

Schade, das Heft kommt leider etwas zu spät. 

Mein Mini-PC steht drüben in meiner Bastelbude und ist fertig. Ändern tue ich daran nichts mehr. Warte nur noch auf die neue Konsole, dann findet das Teil seine neue Wohnstatt bei uns im Wohnzimmer direkt unterhalb des Fernsehers.

Aber PC Games hat ein echt interessantes Sonderheft in petto. Hab ich mir heut gleich mal bestellt. Hoffentlich noch rechtzeitig. Die Rede ist von PC Games Powerplayer. Für mich hört sich das Teil total geil an. 

Hier ein Auszug aus der Bestätigungsmail:



> Liebe Leserin, lieber Leser,
> 
> wir möchten uns für Ihre Bestellung vom 28.04.2010 bedanken und freuen uns, über Ihr Interesse an unserem Magazin.
> Die Sendung werden wir Ihnen, sofern das Heft bereits im Handel ist, innerhalb der nächsten 4-5 Werktage per Post zustellen!
> ...




Für Interessierte, das Sonderheft kann man unter folgendem Link vorbestellen: abo.computec.de

Aber Beeilung, denn das Teil ist ruckzuck ausverkauft. Wetten?


----------



## Daniel_M (29. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Na toll. Das Sonderheft gibts bei uns weit und breit nicht. Hab extra mehrere Kiosks abgeklappert.
> Somit kostet mich das Heft wohl 7,99 Euro weil 2 Euro für den Versand drauf gehen  (laut Text)
> 
> Find ich nicht so doll.




Hallo,

schade, dass die Zeitschriftenhändler in deiner Nähe das Heft nicht führen - darauf haben wir als Redaktion keinen Einfluss.

Eine besonders große Auswahl haben allerdings die Zeitschriftenländen in Bahnhöfen - dort ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das Sonderheft zu bekommen am höchsten.

Vielleicht klappt es ja noch - viel Erfolg! 

Gruß,
 Daniel


----------



## TempestX1 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*



PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Vielleicht klappt es ja noch - viel Erfolg!
> 
> Gruß,
> Daniel


Naja. Habs jetzt online bestellt. Hoffe dass das Heft dann noch verfügbar ist da der nächste Bahnhof mit Zeitschriften dann doch zu weit ist bzw. bei unserem Bahnhof gibts nichts zu Kaufen außer Tickets am Automat  - noch nicht mal Bahnpersonal (Kaff eben)


----------



## xTc (29. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

Mein Sonderheft ist gestern auch eingetroffen. Ich finde, es ist echt gut geworden. Ich habe zwar nur kurz durchgeblättert, lesen werde ich es erst am Wochenende.  Besonders interessant fande ich den Mainboard-Test. Gerade da AMD auch berücksichtigt wurde.

Ach ja, das Poster ist ja mal top.


MFG


----------



## ineluki (29. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

Hallo,

da wir uns in Kürze eine HTPC zulegen wollen, habe ich mich freudig auf das neue Sonderheft gestürzt.
Leider sind bei mir mit dem Heft nicht alle Fragen beantwortet worden.
Der HTPC soll (möglichst im ITX-Format) zur DVD (mit Upscaling)/Blue Ray Wiedergabe, Internet, Office, etwas Fotobearbeitung und vor allem TV-Aufnahme über DVB-C dienen. Zum Spielen wird er nicht verwendet.

Für mich wäre interessant, ob das vorgestellte Atom/Ionsystem dafür ausreichend ist, oder ob das Zotac H55 ITX mit Clarkdale ohne dedizierte Grafikkarte die bessere Alternative wäre.

DVB-C Karten bzw. USB-Sticks wurden gar nicht vorgestellt. Gibt es für dazu eine passenden Vorschlag?

Welche Software wird für DVB Upscaling empfohlen für Atom/Ion bzw. Clarkdale empfohlen? Power DVD hat bei Atom/Ion ja anscheinend Aussetzer.

Über Anregungen würde ich mich freuen.

Schönen Gruß
Ineluki

PS:
Ich finde es Klasse, dass Ihr so ein Sonderheft aufgelegt habt. Ich könnte es mir auch gut vorstellen in der PC Games Hardware einen Schwerpunkt zu HTPC/Mini-PC mit aufzunehmen.


----------



## ruf!o (30. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

Habe das Heft jetzt mal kurz durschgeblättert. Kann es sein das den Lüfter test auf S.30 ff jemand fast 1 zu 1 aus der ausgabe 05/2010 kopiert hat?


Mfg

ruf!o


----------



## Daniel_M (30. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*



ineluki schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da wir uns in Kürze eine HTPC zulegen wollen, habe ich mich freudig auf das neue Sonderheft gestürzt.
> Leider sind bei mir mit dem Heft nicht alle Fragen beantwortet worden.
> ...





Hallo Ineluki,

wir wollten auch gerne DVB-C Karten oder entsprechende Sticks testen, leider konnte uns jedoch kein Hersteller rechtzeitig solche Produkte schicken.

Power DVD hat bei der Atom/Ion-Kombination keine Aussetzer sofern keine Hintergrundprogramme laufen.

Gruß,
 Daniel


----------



## Z28LET (30. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

Hab die Ausgabe seit gestern, soweit schon mal durchgeblättert.
Der Massa bei uns ums Eck hat die Ausgabe gehabt, musste mir doch nicht bestellen. 

Schöne Tests dabei, wobei der meiner Meinung nach beste Mini PC schon in der normalen PCGH gezeigt wurde. 
Und zwar der im JCP Gehäuse mit der Asus HD5750 und dem i5 661.
Das ist echt ein Top Wohnzimmersystem 

Die Slim Laufwerke mag ich irgendwie nicht so.

Lüfter Test kannte ich ja auch schon, war ja aus der regulären PCGH.

Das eine Mini ITX Gehäuse von Chieftech, ist das zufällig Baugleich mit dem dem JCP Gehäuse?!


----------



## TempestX1 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

Wie ist das bei Onlinebestellung des Einzelhefts?
Bekommt man dann nach der Automatischen E-Mail nochmals eine Bestätigung (habe ich z.B. beim Abo erhalten - als PDF), oder erhält man nur die automatische Bestätigung?
Weil bisher hab ich nur die automatische Rückmeldung und sonst nix und das seit Mittwoch.

zudem der Punkt:

Kunden-Nr.¹:
¹ unbedingt erforderlich

was soll man da eingeben?


----------



## ineluki (30. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*



PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Hallo Ineluki,
> 
> wir wollten auch gerne DVB-C Karten oder entsprechende Sticks testen, leider konnte uns jedoch kein Hersteller rechtzeitig solche Produkte schicken.
> 
> ...



Hallo Daniel,

danke für die Antworten.
Kannst Du mir evt. noch was zum Clarkdale auf dem ITX Board ohne Grafikkarte im Vergleich zu Ion/Atom sagen?
Wäre der Clarkdale als HTPC leitungsstärker? Und wie liegen da in etwa die Verbrauchswerte?

Schönen Gruß Ineluki


----------



## Daniel_M (30. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*



ineluki schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel,
> 
> danke für die Antworten.
> Kannst Du mir evt. noch was zum Clarkdale auf dem ITX Board ohne Grafikkarte im Vergleich zu Ion/Atom sagen?
> ...




Hallo Ineluki,

der Clarkdale ist enorm viel schneller als ein Atom - der i3-540 ist beispielsweise rund fünfmal so schnell wie ein Atom 330.

Auch mit Clarkdale-CPU samt integrierter Grafikeinheit lassen sich weniger als 50 Watt im Windows-Leerlauf erreichen - jedenfalls sofern das Netzteil mitspielt.

Gruß,
 Daniel


----------



## Daniel_M (30. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Wie ist das bei Onlinebestellung des Einzelhefts?
> Bekommt man dann nach der Automatischen E-Mail nochmals eine Bestätigung (habe ich z.B. beim Abo erhalten - als PDF), oder erhält man nur die automatische Bestätigung?
> Weil bisher hab ich nur die automatische Rückmeldung und sonst nix und das seit Mittwoch.
> 
> ...




Hallo,

wende dich wegen der Bestätigung bitte an computec@dpv.de.

Das mit der Kundennummer kannst du ignorieren.

Gruß,
 Daniel


----------



## ineluki (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*



PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Hallo Ineluki,
> 
> der Clarkdale ist enorm viel schneller als ein Atom - der i3-540 ist beispielsweise rund fünfmal so schnell wie ein Atom 330.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich lege mich jetzt mal auf einen Core I3 im Lian Li PC Q07 fest und habe mir eine Konfiguration überlegt.
Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher ob ich mit der Kühlung zurechtkomme:

ITX Mini Lian Li PC-Q07 schwarz (ohne Netzteil)
Intel Core i3 540 3.06GHz 2500MT/s S1156 4MB 73W TRAY         
LiteOn IHES208-31 BLU-RAY COMBO R/RW/DL/RAM SATA         
Zotac H55-ITX H55 S1156 Mini-ITX
1000GB Western Digital Caviar Green WD10EARS SATA
Scythe Shuriken Rev.B 
Netzteil ATX Enermax MODU82+ 425W ATX 2.2         
Logitech Cordless Desktop EX 100         
2x2048MB G.Skill NT DDR3-1333 CL9 Kit
Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit
DVB-C TV-Stick Terractec Cinergy HTC USB XS HD

Passt der Shuriken Kühler unter das Enermax Netzteil (modulares Netzteil um möglichst wenig nutzlose Kabel zu verlegen um damit die Lüftung zu verbessern) und bringt dort genug Kühlleistung?
Oder soll ich lieber auf die PICO-PSU und einen Gehäuselüfter zurückgreifen? Reicht dann die 80W PICO-PSU aus?

Würde mich freuen, wenn noch jemand seinen Senf dazu abgeben kann.

Ciao Ineluki


----------



## Robat2061 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

Hallo Leute,

im dem Sonderheft sind drei graka's für mini/htpc's verglichen worden, jedoch war die Geforce g 210 nicht dabei!

ich würd gern wissen ob die mehrleistung der gt220 im bereich eines htpc's  sich irgendwie bemerkbar macht ?? Kommt sie im vergleich zu einer g210 besser/schneller mit hoher Auflösung zurecht (FullHD) ?

hd beschleunigen sie ja beide (genauso schnell/gut) da den vp4 ja beide haben, die gt220 bringt  also nur pluspunkte im bereich der cuda-mehrleistung und ist diese denn  überhaupt nötig? vielleicht beim dvd-upscalliing? oder wo sonst?


----------



## tripple (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

Moin zusammen,

Glückwunsch zu Eurem Heft! Ist sehr gut gelungen.

Allerdings ist mir etwas aufgefallen:
Ihr habt das Mini ITX Board von Sapphire mit Sockel AM2+ getestet, und zwar laut Eurem Artikel mit einem Phenom X4 965BE.Weiter hinten schreibt Ihr aber, das das Board nur mit CPUs mit 65W TDP verwendet werden kann und habt deshalb einen Athlon X2 255 eingebaut.
Habt Ihr auch den Vierkerner tatsächlich zum laufen bekommen? 
Ich habe aktuell einen Phenom X4 945 mit 95W TDP und wollte gern meinen HTPC verkleinern.

Gruß
Tripple


----------



## Daniel_M (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*



tripple schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> Glückwunsch zu Eurem Heft! Ist sehr gut gelungen.
> 
> ...





Hallo Tripple,

ja - der X4 965 BE lief im Test auf dem Sapphire-Board problemlos - natürlich sollte man aber dennoch die offiziellen Vorgaben des Herstellers beachten.

Freut mich, dass dir das Heft gefällt.

Gruß,
 Daniel


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

Ja, ich möchte das Mini-PC-Sonderheft gerne haben.


(ihr glaubt gar nicht wie viele ARALs und Kiosk ich dafür schon abgefahren hab  )


----------



## N3utr4l1s4t0r (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

Ja, ich möchte das Mini-PC-Sonderheft gerne haben.

Hab noch garnichts von dem Sonderheft mitbekommen, klingt aber sehr interessant.


----------



## Moni Thor (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

oO, ein sonderheft und ich hab davon nichts mitbekommen, das geht doch gar nicht!
Ja, ich möchte das Mini-PC-Sonderheft gerne haben!

Ich finds super, dass ihr so ne Bibel macht.


----------



## DaxTrose (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

Ja, ich möchte das Mini-PC-Sonderheft gerne haben.
Da meines geklaut wurde!


----------



## der_george (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

Ja, ich möchte das Mini-PC-Sonderheft gerne haben! 
Würde mich sehr freuen 
MfG :0)


----------



## Henahax (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

Ja, ich möchte das Mini-PC-Sonderheft gerne haben!
Wäre der Hammer habe schon ein paar Läden abgeklappert


----------



## BlackDragon (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

Ja, ich möchte das Mini-PC-Sonderheft gerne haben.

Ich habe mir zwar erst einen PC gekauft, aber trotzdem interessiere ich mich an solch kleinen PC gerade in hinblick auf Entertainment und evtl. LANs..

Mfg BlackDragon


----------



## Agent-T (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

Ja, ich möchte das Mini-PC-Sonderheft gerne haben.

Ich hoffe, das Heft kann mir interessante Anregungen für meinen ersten Mini- PC geben.


----------



## Dark Hunter (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

Ja, ich möchte das Mini-PC-Sonderheft gerne haben.

Warum? Weil ich von dieser Sonderausgabe nichts mitbekommen habe, es sich aber ziemlich interessant anhört.


----------



## broggi (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

Ja, ich möchte das Mini-PC-Sonderheft gerne haben
Ich würde das Sonderheft auch gerne haben, da ich es leider noch nicht habe und es sehr interessant aussieht.


----------



## minifan (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

Okay, bin nun die Nummer 11 , aber *Ja, ich möchte das Mini-PC-Sonderheft gerne haben!

*Ich sitze hier in Wien und hab alle größeren Buchhandlungen besucht; ohne Erfolg. Vielleicht könnt ihr ja eine Ausnahme machen!


----------



## Keen (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

Also ich fand das Sonderheft auch sehr gut, finde das Thema sehr spannend. Einfach zu versuchen, viel Leistung auf so kleinem Raum unterzubringen...das reizt doch einfach, oder?

Und ich möchte kein Heft haben, hab´s ja schon


----------



## sobo85 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

Ja, ich möchte das Mini-PC-Sonderheft gerne haben.


----------



## Jarafi (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

Ja, ich möchte das Mini-PC-Sonderheft gerne haben, auchw enn es wohl zu spät ist


----------



## Manny G. (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

Ja, ich möchte das Mini-PC-Sonderheft gerne haben.


----------



## XXTREME (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

Habs gerade bestellt  Gute Sache das!!!


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

wieso lese ich sowas immer zu spät 

naja werde es vllt. bestellen, da ich gestern das Vergnügen hatte mein
CorsairObsidian zu einer LAN und wieder zurückzuschleppen


----------



## Rudi_Elektronikus (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

Ja, ich möchte das Mini-PC-Sonderheft gerne haben.

Möchte einen digitalen Recorder fürs Wohnzimmer bauen, mal sehen.


----------



## killercorny (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

Ja, ich möchte das Mini-PC-Sonderheft gerne haben.


Haben wollen!!!


----------



## Daniel_M (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

Danke für das große Interesse. 

Ich habe gerade unsere Bestände geprüft: Wir haben noch genug Sonderhefte hier, sodass jeder, der bisher gefragt hat, eins bekommt.

D!str(+)yer
N3utr4l1s4t0r
Moni Thor
DaxTrose
der_george
Henahax
BlackDragon
Agent-T
Dark Hunter
broggi
minifan
sobo85
Jarafi
Manny G.
Rudi_Elektronikus
killercorny

Schickt mir bitte eure Adressen per PN. 

Das Gewinnspiel ist damit beendet, aber ihr könnt das Heft ja bestellen:
abo.computec.de (etwas herunterscrollen)

Gruß, Daniel


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

Dank schon mal im voraus


----------



## Henahax (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

Habe das Heft vom Gewinnspiel gerade aus dem Briefkasten gezogen.
Vielen Dank PCGH


----------



## PixelSign (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

perfekt! aus aktuellem anlass kann ich diese sonderausgabe sehr gut gebrauchen und hab sie gleich bestellt


----------



## DaStash (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: neues PCGH-Sonderheft ab dem 28.04. erhältlich - jetzt online bestellen*

Wie sieht es denn mit PDF aus, kann man die nicht online erwerben?

MfG


----------

